# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Myanmar- Du lich Myanmar

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Myanmar* - *du lich Myanmar* 

Thiên nhiên tươi đẹp cùng những thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng của Myanmar đang là sự lựa chọn của rất nhiều du khách Việt Nam. Tuy không cách quá xa về mặt địa lí nhưng xét về góc độ văn hoá thì đất nước Myanmar có sự khác biệt khá nhiều so với Việt Nam, vì vậy bạn nên tìm hiểu trước đôi điều làm hành trang khi khám phá đất nước này. 



Thiên nhiên tươi đẹp cùng những thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng của Myanmar
đang là sự lựa chọn của rất nhiều du khách Việt Nam.


*Hộ chiếu và visa:*

  Hộ chiếu với visa nhập cảnh là yêu cầu bắt buộc với tất cả các du khách. Một visa du lịch có giá trị ở tại Myanmar trong vòng 28 ngày và được gia hạn 14 ngày.

*Ngôn ngữ*

  Ngôn ngữ chính thức của Myanmar là tiếng Myanmar. Trong các công sở tiếng Anh cũng được dùng tương đối phổ biến. Thủ đô là Rangoon (Yangon). Các địa danh du lịch chủ yếu là thủ đô Yangon, thành phố Bagas và Mandalay. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên tươi đẹp và lòng hiếu khách của con người Myanmar luôn để lại cho du khách ấn tượng khó quên.

*Khí hậu:*

Myanmar có ba mùa. Mùa thu từ tháng 10 đến tháng 2 năm sau. Mùa mưa từ tháng 7 đến tháng 9. Mùa thu thích hợp cho du lịch ở Myanmar hơn cả. Mùa mưa, ở Yangon mưa cả ngày lẫn đêm, còn ở Bangan và Mandalay trời lại rất ít mưa. Từ tháng 11 đến tháng 2, khách du lịch đến Myanmar rất đông vì thời gian này ít mưa, khí hậu ôn hòa. Vào các tháng 5, 7, 9 rất ít khách du lịch đến Myanmar.



Myanmar là một quốc gia Phật giáo.


*Tôn giáo:*

Myanmar là một quốc gia Phật giáo vì vậy một chuyến viếng thăm những ngôi chùa sẽ là một phần không thể thiếu trong chuyến du lịch của bạn. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên hết sức lưu ý về trang phục cũng như cử chỉ của mình. Bạn nên mặc những trang phục kín đáo, lịch sự. Không đi giầy, thậm trí là tất khi bước vào cửa những ngôi chùa. Khi ngồi, bạn cũng nên tránh chĩa những ngón chân vào hướng chùa hay vào tượng phật. Không sờ cũng như không được trỏ ngón tay vào tượng phật. Trong chùa cũng không nên nói to.

*Giao thông:*

  Phương tiện giao thông chủ yếu ở các thành phố lớn của Myanmar là taxi với giá cả hợp lý. Để tránh không bị hớ giá xe taxi, bạn cần liên hệ với công ty du lịch.

*Ăn uống:*

  Người Myanmar chỉ ăn hai bữa trong ngày vào lúc 9g sáng và 17g, bữa trưa ăn nhẹ. Trên mâm cơm của người Myanmar thường có rau, tôm, cá. Họ cho rằng nếu thiếu tôm cá thì họ ăn không ngon miệng. Người Myanmar không ăn cơm bằng đũa, trước mặt mỗi người là một chậu nước, trước khi ăn họ phải rửa sạch tay, rồi dùng tay không bốc cơm ăn.



Tuy không cách quá xa về mặt địa lí nhưng xét về góc độ văn hoá thì
đất nước Myanmar có sự khác biệt khá nhiều so với Việt Nam


*Tiền tệ:*

  Đơn vị tiền tệ của Myanmar là đồng kyat. Tiền giấy có những loại sau: 5.000 K, 1.000 K, 500 K, 200 K, 100 K, 50 K, 20 K, 15 K, 10 K, 5 K và 1 K. Tại Myanmar, thẻ tín dụng và séc du lịch không được sử dụng rộng dãi nên bạn có đi đâu trên đất nước Myanmar bạn cũng nên mang theo tiền mặt.

  Bạn có thể đổi tiền mặt ở các cửa hàng nằm xung quanh khu vực chợ Sule Paya and Bogyoke Aung San tại thủ đô Yangon. Nếu đổi tiền ở ngay khách sạn hay nhờ các đại lí du lịch thì tiện hơn rất nhiều nhưng tỉ giá thì không cao như ở ngoài.

  Lưu ý, bạn có thể mang bất cứ ngoại tệ nào vào đất nước Myanmar nhưng cần phải khai báo với hải quan nếu nó vượt quá 2.000 USD. Bạn cũng không được phép chuyển đồng Kyat ra khỏi đất nước Myanmar.



*Luật pháp:*

  Khi làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh, hải quan Myanmar kiểm tra rất kĩ hành lí mà bạn mang theo. Bạn chỉ được phép mang 200 điếu thuốc lá, một chai rượu ( 1 lít) và một lọ nước hoa ( 0,5 lít)vào Myanmar. Nếu mang nữ trang, đồ điện tử hay máy quay phim, bạn cũng phải khai báo nếu không muốn bị tịch thu. Kể cả lượng tiền mặt bạn mang theo cũng phải kê khai đầy đủ. Nếu bạn mang theo ngoại tệ thì lượng ngoại tệ khi bạn rời khỏi Myanmar không được vượt quá lượng ngoại tệ mà bạn đã mang khi nhập cảnh.

    Không giống như các quốc gia Đông Nam Á khác, quay phim và chụp hình lại là một vấn đề nhạy cảm ở Myanmar. Đây chính là vẫn đề rắc dối nhất mà nhiều khách du lịch gặp phải. Bạn nên tránh chụp hình hay quay phim ở những điểm nhạy cảm liên quan tới chính trị, bệnh viện, an ninh… ở Myanmar. Nếu khi chụp hình, bạn bị cảnh sát bắt gặp và bắt phải xóa những tấm hình thì tốt hơn hết là hãy xoá nó đi rồi xin lỗi. Đừng bỏ chạy, hay cố gắng thuyết phục vì điều đó chỉ gây thêm rắc dối cho bạn.

*Tham khảo kinh nghiệm du lịch Myanmar*

Những điều cần biết khi đến Myanmar

Bí kíp bỏ túi cho bạn đi du lịch Myanmar

Những điều cần biết khi đến Myanmar

Những điều khách du lịch ít biết về Myanmar 

Lưu ý khi du lịch Myanmar

----------


## thietht

Thành phố Mandalay 

Bãi biển Ngapali

Hồ Inle dưới bóng mặt trời 

6 lý do bạn nên đến Myanmar hè này

Đầu xuân vãn cảnh chùa Myanmar

Sông Thanlwin

Sông Ayeyarwaddy

10 điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nhất ở Myanmar

Khám phá 'viên ngọc thô' Myanmar

Hồ Inle 

Bagan- xứ sở của 2.000 ngôi chùa cổ

Đến thăm cố đô vương triều Pagan

10 điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nhất ở Myanmar

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp *tour du lịch Myanmar* - *tour du lich Myanmar* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Hà Nội - Yangon - Bago - Chùa Vàng 4 Ngày - Giá : 12.159.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Bago ( 4 Ngày 3 Đêm ) - Giá : 14.200.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Myanmar (Yangon - Bagan) - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 12.480.910 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Bago) - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) -  Giá KM: 13.579.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Bago - Thanlyin) - HCM (4N-3Đ - KH : 23/5; 6, 20, 27/6) - Giá 15.690.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Bago - Thanlyin) - HCM (5N/4Đ) - Giá 18.200.000 VNĐ /Khách

 Hà Nội – Myanmar (Yangon – Bago – Kyaikhtiyo) - Hà Nội (5 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá 18.092.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Myanmar (Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Yangon ) - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 13.500.000 VNĐ/Khách - Công ty du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới

Tp.HCM - Myanmar (Yangon - Bago - Kyaikhtiyo) - Tp.HCM (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 14.900.000 VNĐ / Khách

----------


## thietht

Ăn bánh ở Myanmar

Món súp mỳ Mohinga

Khám phá bánh trong văn hóa ẩm thực ở Myanmar 

Phong cách ẩm thực Myanmar

Văn hóa ẩm thực Myanmar

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Myanmar

----------


## thietht

Myanmar Life Hotel (3 sao)

Inya Lake Hotel 

Sedona Hotel Yangon

Yangon International Hotel

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Lê Planteur

Nhà hàng 50th Street Bar & Grill 

Nhà hàng & cafe Pan Swel TAW

Nhà hàng Voi xanh

Nhà hàng Ý L'Opera

----------

